# Howard Stern's PRIVATE PARTS



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Will there ever be a Special Edition of this as I think a commentary by Stern, Robin and the rest of their morning guys would be great. Any help is always appreciated. 

I can hear it now: "Hoo Hoo I invented commentary Robin, everybody ripped me off!" Sorry, I HAD to do it! 
Every thing is Howard's idea...even humor. To hear him pontificate the FCC hates him and he is the only funny person in the world. Currently he is laying claim that The Osbournes was his idea and that MTV stole it. I laugh at Howard too but sometimes his whining gets a little old. As far as the movie goes...I really liked it.

Anyone listening to the morning show?
Artie on that Bally's weight loss program is cracking me up.....:lol:


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

I only get to see his 'E!' show.
The censorship sucks!
Too bad a premium doesn't pick it up.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I responded to your other post about the show. I listen. Artie's in trouble. Yankees game and then going to Phoenix this weekend. Ante is raised now to $15 grand and there's only 13 days left. Baba Booey has it won! 

DVD on Private Parts would be great. I could use an update and maybe some things with Beth? Watching the show on E! right now on one of the TV's.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have always wondered why the Howard Stern show was never on Pay Per View.

Imagine watching the Howard Stern show live as it happens, uncensored. Just think one day for $7.95 or one month for $39.95.

I would pay to watch! Sometimes there are things going on in the studio and Howard does not describe whats going on, it would be cool to see those things.

Only thing I could think would be wrong with this is that I would be late for work ALOT.


----------



## wavehawk (Apr 24, 2002)

Wouldn't it be cool if say Showtime Extream would simalcast the show M-F. Correct me if I'm wrong but isnt Viacom the owner of the H.S. show and the Showtime networks. I dont sub to Showtime now but if they aired Howie I surely would. His radio show isnt broadcast in my area.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Stern has mentioned that he wants to do a Special Edition DVD, but Paramount does not seem to care. I guess whomever is in charge there at the moment is not a Stern Fan. I believe he even said he had no advanced warning that the DVD was released when it was released. He figured that he could have mentioned it and the DVD would have been soldout very quickly, again it hints of someone not wanting him to be a success with the DVD

I just want all his video tapes (Open Sores, Butt Bongo Fiesta, etc) on DVD. I have a feeling that we will all have DVD burners by the time his tapes are transferred to DVD. he said he didn't want to devaluate the value of those who bought it assuming they would never be re-released, but if he did a "Double Feature" release of the 4 tapes (2 seperate DVD sets) it wouldn't devaluate the original tapes values???


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I have always wondered why the Howard Stern show was never on Pay Per View.
> 
> Imagine watching the Howard Stern show live as it happens, uncensored. Just think one day for $7.95 or one month for $39.95.
> ...


Scott, Howard had a few PPV specials already. They were fair. The creativity doesn't improve with now freedoms.

His first was an Underwear Party.

Another was a New Years Eve beauty pageant.

Also, there was a tennis tape called Open Sores, but I don't recall sure if that tape originated on PPV. The first 2 definitely did.

So far I have all the tapes, includung Howards "entire" WWOR (channel 9) series which easily blows away anything else Howard ever did...no exageration.

The channel 9 show came on every Saturday night. At the time is blew the rating doors off of Saturday Night Live. The show was part news, part sketch, part interviews, part bands, and lots of women, Studdering John interviews, and on-location stuff.

The Private Parts Tape is the closest thing to the TV show that is available out there. It appears that the WWOR studios were used. It was made towards the end of the series and released later. The show was histerical with it's over-the-top inuendos.

Sadly Howard had differences with WWOR. I'm shocked that this super series never came out on tape. The best E shows are very very anemic compared to the of WWOR stuff. Those shows were Howards "Honeymooners"...true classics.

Hey Jersey people, I got them.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Harry _
> *Sadly Howard had differences with WWOR. I'm shocked that this super series never came out on tape. The best E shows are very very anemic compared to the of WWOR stuff. Those shows were Howards "Honeymooners"...true classics.
> 
> Hey Jersey people, I got them.  *


Howard said that people at WWOR don't want to see him succeed so keep the tapes under wraps. I think WWOR or Howard probably wanted a larger cut of the profits than the other side was willing to accept and it never got out of discussions.

Worst thing the WWOR show introduced to us, althought we we didn't know it at the time . Not Kenneth Kieth, Not Nicole Bass, but the always annoying "Ralph the Feygh"!!!!:crying:


----------

